# wound from where IV infiltrated



## lindacoder (Jun 17, 2010)

I need a diagnosis code for a wound that is non-healing where the patient had had an IV catheter infiltrated.  THe patient has chronic renal failure and is on dialysis and is also diabetic.


----------



## Tonyj (Jun 17, 2010)

How about 
996.6 Infection and inflammatory reaction due to internal prosthetic device, implant, and graft 

 996.62 Due to vascular device, implant and graft
Arterial graft
Arteriovenous fistula or shunt
Infusion pump
Vascular catheter (arterial) (dialysis) (peripheral venous) 

Tonyj


----------

